# MANIPULATING IMAGES FOR POSTING



## phinds

In term of how to TAKE pics of wood, I have not yet done up a post but as far as how to manipulate images for posting on this, or any, internet forum, check out the following for a discussion of image dimensions, image compression, and image file size

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_images.htm

Please let me know if you see any mistakes or think something should be changed or added.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

